
QuantConnect wants to open source its algorithmic trading engine - jcklnruns
https://www.quantconnect.com/blog/open-source-algorithmic-trading-platform
======
joyanta
Fantastic news. Awesome piece of software built but a very good team.

~~~
jaredbroad
Thanks @joyanta! We're very excited about the next steps for the community &
product

------
gaviles
cool, opensourcing the platform will give to the world the opportunity to get
and create the best backtesting platform for free.

